# Audi R8 wins second “Most Wanted” award



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

_Quote »_HERNDON, Va. (December 21, 2009) – The Audi R8 V10 captured the 2010 “Most Wanted” award from the editors of Edmunds’ InsideLine.com. As one of six vehicles to win this accolade, it is also the second time in two years that Audi has won this prestigious award.
In August 2009, a newly introduced engine variant for the R8 went on sale with a 525 hp V10 FSI direct injection, making a rare sports car once again eligible for another round of “Most Wanted” votes. The R8 once again raised the bar for performance and refinement in the supercar category and attracted the attention of enthusiasts of a new kind – the gaming industry. Featured prominently as the star of the Forza Motorsport 3® for XBOX 360®, its quattro® all-wheel drive propels the vehicle from 0-60 mph in 3.7 seconds for both the manual and single-clutch R tronic transmissions.
Every car and truck for sale in the United States is eligible for the six “Most Wanted” awards without a price cap or limitations on a new model or a redesigned nameplate.
“Just as the name says, these are the six vehicles that the editors of InsideLine.com want in our driveways the most,” said InsideLine.com Editor in Chief Scott Oldham. “They’re the ones we personally lust after. The ones we desire. Our personal favorites. These are the cars and trucks we like best.”


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Audi R8 wins second “Most Wanted” award (Phunkshon)*

I like the "ultimate driving machine" slogan at the back of Audi booth, what a slap-on-the-face for BMW!


----------



## poonamt93 (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: Audi R8 wins second “Most Wanted” award (Phunkshon)*

Congratulation !!
I have always believed that Audi is very very serious about safety, I used to own a Audi A3 in the past and I can tell you that, this car makes you feel extremely safe when driving it !!


----------



## richardroll (Dec 28, 2009)

*Re: Audi R8 wins second “Most Wanted” award (Phunkshon)*

A silver and black R8 racing through the desert is what I want.
http://www.smcars.net/forums/a...0.jpg


----------

